# "VATOS Y VICLAS" in San Diego, January 9



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome.


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

Bump! Thanks for representing homeboy!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Jan 4 2010, 06:13 PM~16183017
> *Bump! Thanks for representing homeboy!
> *


If My Bike was done & put back together I would go down there Hommie :biggrin: 
Hommie you should come up towards San Jo & Sac Town & take some pics of Bikes up here?
There is a lot of Hente up here with some Firme Viclas.


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vatos Y Viclas_@Jan 4 2010, 06:13 PM~16183017
> *Bump! Thanks for representing homeboy!
> *


ORALE!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 4 2010, 09:54 PM~16186335
> *If My Bike  was done & put back together I would go down there Hommie  :biggrin:
> Hommie you should come up towards San Jo & Sac Town & take some pics of Bikes up here?
> There is a lot of Hente up here with some Firme Viclas.
> *


"VATOS Y VICLAS" will be in San Jose on January 23, here's the schedule for their Calendar Kick Off dates.

2010 Calendar Kick off Party on Saturday January 9th at Sweetwater Harley-Davidson in San Diego, CA & Saturday January 30th at Los Angeles Harley-Davidson. 11 am to 4 pm. "VATOS Y VICLAS" will also be at the Pomona Swap Meet on January 17th and San Jose Harley-Davidson on January 23rd


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 5 2010, 12:03 PM~16190976
> *"VATOS Y VICLAS" will be in San Jose on January 23, here's the schedule for their Calendar Kick Off dates.
> 
> 2010 Calendar Kick off Party on Saturday January 9th at Sweetwater Harley-Davidson in San Diego, CA & Saturday January 30th at Los Angeles Harley-Davidson. 11 am to 4 pm. "VATOS Y VICLAS" will also be at the Pomona Swap Meet on January 17th and San Jose Harley-Davidson on January 23rd
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_*Looks like I'll have to get my calendar @ Pomona.*_


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 3 2010, 03:22 PM~16170891
> *All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are welcome.
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE TO KICK OFF THE NEW LOW-RIDER YEAR..!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 8 2010, 09:26 AM~16224599
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE TO KICK OFF THE NEW LOW-RIDER YEAR..!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


INDIVIDUALS always representing! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

pics????


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_Anyone have pics?_


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANKS DAVID FOR LETTING THE GENTE KNOW ABOUT THIS EVENT...IT WAS A GOOD EVENT AND THE LADIES HAD A GREAT TIME...GOOD KICKBACK, MUSIC, FOOD, LOTS OF NICE RIDES AND VICLAS...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

ALSO THERE WAS BOMBAS, VETERANOS, LATIN TOUCH, STYLISTICS, AND FINEST CAR CLUBS...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 11 2010, 06:07 PM~16258009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS FINE LADY !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 11 2010, 04:24 PM~16257505
> *THANKS DAVID FOR LETTING THE GENTE KNOW ABOUT THIS EVENT...IT WAS A GOOD EVENT AND THE LADIES HAD A GREAT TIME...GOOD KICKBACK, MUSIC, FOOD, LOTS OF NICE RIDES AND VICLAS...
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome and thanx for postin up all the Firme pics. I'm gonna try to post some more up tonite or tomorrow. Everyone had a great time, "Vatos Y Viclas" and Sweetwater Harley Davidson were so impressed with the turnout that they're planning another event for Cinco De Mayo. :nicoderm:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

A few pics I took!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll post up some more pix tomorrow


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANK YOU YOUR PICS ARE GREAT TOO DAVID...


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 11 2010, 07:02 PM~16259353
> *GOOD PICS FINE LADY !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU...GOOD TO SEE ALL THE INDIVIDUALS REPPIN'....


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 12 2010, 12:50 AM~16263220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP THEM PICS COMING !!!!!!!    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics, looks like i missed a good one  :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 14 2010, 09:40 PM~16294816
> *firme pics, looks like i missed a good one   :biggrin:
> *


 ONCE AGAIN' JOHNNY !!!!!! AND ALL THAT COLD 'BUDLIGHT' !!!! THIS TIME WE KEPT THE LLELERA !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jan 15 2010, 07:20 PM~16304541
> *ONCE AGAIN' JOHNNY !!!!!! AND ALL THAT COLD 'BUDLIGHT' !!!! THIS TIME WE KEPT THE LLELERA !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha :biggrin: para la otra


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 14 2010, 08:40 PM~16294816
> *firme pics, looks like i missed a good one   :biggrin:
> *


There doin another event for Cinco de Mayo and I'm sure the Homies will have plenty of Budlite for u! uffin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some more pics I took


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Some of the Viclas from the calendar were on display


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics David :thumbsup: keep them coming! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 16 2010, 11:07 AM~16309257
> *firme pics David :thumbsup: keep them coming! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks John, I got a few more I'll post up as soon as I get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

MORE VERY NICE PICTURES DAVID...LOOKS LIKE WE GOT THE WHOLE SHOW COVERED...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice pics See you guys in San Jose :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 18 2010, 07:10 PM~16331268
> *Nice pics See you guys in San Jose :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, hopefully they'll get a good turnout. Spread the word! :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 21 2010, 01:04 AM~16360754
> *Thanks, hopefully they'll get a good turnout. Spread the word! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

I fogot my camera at the House that Day :uh: Anyone take any pics in San Jose   Post them :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

ANY PICS FROM THE SAN JO SHOW?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 27 2010, 09:54 PM~16435705
> * ANY PICS FROM THE SAN JO SHOW?
> *


_X's 2_


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THIS SHOW...........A LITTLE LATE......BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16445699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE PICTURE :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 29 2010, 08:57 AM~16450642
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: NICE PICTURE :boink:  :boink:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16326465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*FIRME ASSSSSSS PIX HOMIE*


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 16 2010, 01:22 AM~16307670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Jan 30 2010, 10:11 PM~16464592
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> FIRME ASSSSSSS PIX HOMIE
> *


ORALE! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 28 2010, 07:52 PM~16445271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pix Kolorado!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

